# Teoria de TX inalambrica



## fernandob (May 11, 2011)

hola gente , a ver si me pueden dar una mano, yo nunca me meti con el tema de señales inalambricas, pero quisiera entender al cosa.
teoria.

yo se que si en un cable meto una señal de 1K hz o de 200Hz de suficiente tension y del otro lado hay un parlante genero una señal de audio.
es simple, el parlante es excitado (ver wiki) y las vibraciones del cono generan el sonido.
tambien entiendo como se emite una señal de luz visible o IR. 

pues bien, quisiera entender , solo teoria sin formulas, bien sencillito que es lo que pasa cuando me voy a frecuencias muy altas, digo frecuencias muy altas por decir..........me refiero a eso que se necesita apra emitir inalambricamente.
por un lado el parlante no es capaz de responder a esa velocidad y deja de funcionar, no cumple .
pero ................ lo que no veo, nunca aprendi es :

que ocurre con una emision inalambrica, alli no hace falta parlante ni nada por el estilo, simplemente es un cable que no va a ninguna parte y lo llaman ANTENA.

como funciona eso??
me pueden explicar lso principios basicos de "eso" que ocurre ??? 
en que frecuencias o bajo que condiciones se da eso de que se "emite" al aire (??) una señal .

desde ya yo y todos los que quieran comprender esto agradeceremos tanto enlaces como explicaciones particulares.


----------



## jkogg (May 11, 2011)

Hola espero  no complicarte mas, si se emite una señal electromagnetica, esto es con dos componentes uno electrico y otro magnetico, siendo muy simplista podria decir que el componente magnetico es como en los transformadores, en el cual tienes dos bobinas juntas y la bobina primaria induce un voltaje en la secundaria, y el componente electrico es el que hace viajar al magnetico, asi puedes tener las bobinas separadas varios metros y hasta kilometros dependiendo de la potencia del transmisor y de la cantidad de espiras de las bobinas(ganancia de antena).


----------



## Pelelalo (May 12, 2011)

Lo más simplista posible:

Como bien sabes la antena es un conversor voltaje-onda electromagnética. Antena TX convierte un voltaje aplicado en una onda electromagnética que se desplaza (Radiofrecuencia). Antena RX convierte esa onda electromagnetica en una variación de voltaje.

¿Cómo? Todo se basa en la radiación. Esto es, una corriente eléctrica en un conductor genera un campo magnético perpendicular a la dirección de la corriente. (Creo fué Faraday quien lo dijo).

Por si quieres documentarte un poco más te recomiendo que leas algo del Dipolo simple: Es la antena más sencilla, ese conductor del que hablas que puede servir de antena. TE ayuda a entender parámetros básicos como el patrón de radiación.

Un saludo.


----------



## elgriego (May 12, 2011)

Hola colega fernandob,siendo muy simplista ,supongamos que tenemos un emisor de radioaficionado en 147Mhz,podriamos decir ,que la energia electrica de alta frecuencia generada por el equipo,viaja por la linea de transmision,y al llegar al sistema irradiante,este se comporta como si se tratara de un espejo ,el cual irradia esta emision, invisible para nosotros, en la direccion deseada.


Pd Esto es lo mas minimalista que se puede explicar algo tan complejo como es la RF ,por eso colegas avezados en el tema, no me maten por mi definicion .................Esto se parece a querer explicar la teoria de la relatividad,cuando mas se la quiere simplificar menos se parece a la teoria en si.jajajaj 

Pd2 E aqui un link interesante de la gente de wiki

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiofrecuencia#Historia


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

hola gracias por responder.

pero me saltaron el primer paso:
¿ cuando es que esa señal (tension) deja de moverse por el cable y pasa a salir al aire ??
cuando es que tiene la suficiente (?¿?) POtencia ?? para salir al aire.

por que veo que , por ejemplo en un microcontrolador se usa frecuencias de Mhz y no por ello tenemso un emisor inalambrico, las señales se mueven como siempre he visto por lso cables segun la ley de ohm :
de mayor potencial a menor.

entonces :
que es lo que hace que esa señal que estamos usando se convierta en inalambrica??
a partir de determinada frecuencia ??
o otra cosa??? 

y cuando hablamos de "potencia" , no es una DDP sobre una carga, por que la antena es un palito que no va a ningun lado.

eso es lo que no entiendo .

estuve leyendo en la wiki lo que me puso elgriego y veo frecuencias que solemos usar con micros, y sin embargo nuestras placas no son emisoras de radio.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola gracias por responder.
> 
> pero me saltaron el primer paso:
> ¿ cuando es que esa señal (tension) deja de moverse por el cable y pasa a salir al aire ??
> cuando es que tiene la suficiente (?¿?) POtencia ?? para salir al aire.



No es que ese voltaje se convierta en onda de radio, sino que a partir de cierta frecuencia (unos 30kHz), la señal electrica en un determinado conductor, produce una onda electromagnética que SI se propaga por el espacio.

Como se realiza: Lo que se hace es usar un oscilador electrónico a partir de la frecuencia que te indico (30kHz). Esta "portadora" se modula con la información de audio (por ejemplo en FM) y se aplica a la antena. En la antena (por ejemplo dipolo simple o landa/2) se produce una especie de onda estacionario que produce ese campo electromagnético que es el que se traslada al espacio por sus condiciones (la luz tiene las suyas, los infrarojos también, etc).

Nos vamos acercando a tu duda???


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

gracias.

entonces yo hago un oscilador de 30 Khz y digamos que su salida la conecto a una antena.pondre un dibujo: (ver adjunto) 

hice un oscilador comun , onda cuadrada , de la frecuencia que querramos, le puse una carga (un led+R) solo para cargar la salida con algo , y un cablecito largo que no va conectado a nada , digamos de 1 metro de largo y con la forma que uno quiera.

yo normalmente diria que eso no me consume corriente ni hace nada, ya que no esta conectado a nada.

pero me dices , o por lo que entiendo que con eso basta ??


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola fernandob

En cualquier conductor que es atravesado por una corriente eléctrica se produce un campo electro-magnético a su alrededor.

No importa si la corriente es muy pequeña o muy grande ni de que tipo, constante, cuadrada, senoidal, Etc. Con cualquiera se produce un campo electro-magnético a su alrededor.

Ese campo electro-magnético puede ser “captado” por otro cable por algo llamado inducción.
Desde luego que el campo electro-magnético llegará mas lejos mientras más corriente circule por el conductor y si esa corriente es senoidal será más fácil la propagación y captura del campo electro-magnético.

En el caso de corriente continua la propagación ocurre solo en el instante de aplicarla. Esto se puede verificar encendiendo una Radio y conectando-desconectando la corriente en el conductor. En la radio se oirán unos chasquidos cuando se hace la conmutación y si la radio está sintonizado en la frecuencia que produce el efecto conectar-desconectar.

En cambio en corriente alterna senoidal la transmisión ocurre constantemente pues al ser un campo electro-magnetico alterno, la corriente se induce en otro conductor, no así en corriente directa.

Para que se transmita toda la potencia de la onda electro-magnética se debe calcular las antenas a ¼ de la longitud de onda.
Observa una ciclo de una onda senoidal..... A la cuarta parte del ciclo el voltaje está al máximo, Cierto ?.
Por lo tanto la antena transmitirá la máxima potencia y el receptor captará con mayor selectividad esa onda electro-magnética.

Si no me equivoco la longitud de onda viene expresada por la letra griega lamda y es igual a la velocidad de la luz dividida por la frecuencia de transmisión. Así que si transmitimos en 27Mhz. Estamos en la banda de 11 Metros.
Y la cuarta parte de 11 es 2.75 metros de largo para las antenas TX o RX.

Y si, efectivamente el circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #7 transmitiría a 32Khz. Que creo que es la banda marina. Sin embargo esto es nada mas el medio de acarreo, es en donde se monta la información que quieres enviar. Para montar la información se hace por uno de 2 métodos, claro hay más, pero por ahora solo mencionaremos la modulación de la portadora en amplitud ó la modulación de la portadora en frecuencia.

Espero esta palabrería te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fernandob
> En cualquier conductor que es atravesado por una corriente eléctrica se produce un campo electro-magnético a su alrededor.


 
esa parte la sabia , para transformadores y eso, creo que se va perdiendo fuerza proporcional al cuadrado de la distancia.
asi que pues......se desinfla rapido .



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fernandob
> 
> No importa si la corriente es muy pequeña o muy grande ni de que tipo, constante, cuadrada, senoidal, Etc. Con cualquiera se produce un campo electro-magnético a su alrededor.
> 
> ...


 
hasta aca el principio de campo electromagnetico similar al que conocia.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fernandob
> 
> Desde luego que el campo electro-magnético llegará mas lejos mientras más corriente circule por el conductor


 
aca empezamos, :
como es eso de que mas corriente circule ?? aca es donde esta la linea de lo que no entiendo .
si la antena es un cable solo  , no es un cable largo que sale de el oscilador y retorna a masa cerrando el circuito ..........asi si circularia corriente .
pero como es que se maneja potencia , circula corriente, sale esa energia al aire desde UN SOLO CABLE que para mi esta a flote.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fernandob
> .
> Espero esta palabrería te sirva.
> 
> ...


 
todo en lo que me ayuden me sirve y se los agradezco mucho .


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola fernandob

En ocasiones uno deja de mencionar algo del tema suponiendo que el que lee o escucha sabe aquello que no se mencionó. Perdón por mis omisiones.

Lo que ocurre es que las antenas no son simplemente un alambre al aire. Sino que forman un circuito sintonizado por medio de un capacitor y el propio cable por donde sale la señal que se transmite.

Si analizamos el circuito de un transmisor veremos que tiene en su etapa final una bobina con un condensador en paralelo. Una de las terminales, del paralelo, va conectada a tierra y la otra se conecta a la antena.
Dicen los que saben que la impedancia de la antena-Aire es de 75 Ohms. 

Y si, ciertamente si, pareciera que no puede haber flujo de corriente por el cable de la antena. Sin embargo la hay y se puede comprobar sintonizando una radio a la frecuencia del transmisor. Se oirá un SSSSSSS en la radio.

No tengo una respuesta, actualmente, más satisfactoria o convincente de que por la entena circula corriente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

me podes poner un esquema basico sobre el cual explayarnos.


gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola fernandob

Indagando en Google.com encontré un archivo PDF el cual adjunto.
En su Pág. 12 viene un circuito básico de un transmisor. Observa que la antena solo está conectada por una de sus terminales.

Espero nos sirva para seguir explayándonos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jkogg (May 13, 2011)

Hola Fernandob te convendria buscar algo a cerca del dipolo de Hertz, que fue lo que empezo este rollo, recuerdo vagamente que este señor tenia dos esferas separadas algunos centimetros y luego les aplicaba voltaje suficiente para hacer saltar una chispa entre ambas -lo que era no tener tv, tenian tiempo para nomas estar viendo que inventaban- . luego se dio cuenta que en otro juego de esferas similares, separadas varios metros tambien saltaba una chispa cuando esto ocurria en las principales, esa fue la primera forma de comunicarse, hay chispa no hay chispa...


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2011)

hola , maccarlos estuve leyendo el apunte de pdf y me lo agende .
si tenes alguna continuacion de el mismo pasamela, igual ,lo voy a tener que releer varias veces .
es increible como cuando uno ya se acostumbro a un tipo de conocimiento le cuesta tanto aceptar o tragar otras cosas.
yo tengo el problema de que si no lo comprendo bien, si no lo veo ... es como que no me meto.
y en esto hay muchas cosas que no son habituales para mi .

pero hay un concepto que quisiera ver si es asi (o no ) :


en el punto A se genera una señal , por suerte si veo un circuito con una carga , como estoy acostumbrado a comprender, UN CONSUMO que se da de + a - por:
el circuito tanque ......el T.....y R7 .
supongo yo que segun sean esos componentes sera el consumo en potencia de el circuito.
pues bien , debo suponer que el punto A "irradia" un campo EM  ?? 
y la antena o sea hacer que ese punto A sea una superficie mayor me permite una mejor irradiacion ?? 
el consumo es como siempre debido a el camino que marque en verde ??? y la irradiacion es .......digamos similar a lo que ocurre con un trafo abierto o un solenoide: una consecuencia: pero el campo EM que se genera llega muchisimo mas lejos??

tengo que comprender que un tema fundamental es el usar frecuencias altas ?? por eso es que se Tx a grandes distancias y no asi cuando hago una bobina y la alimento con solo 50 Hz aunque maneje mucha potencia ?? 

*disculpen tantas preguntas y comparaciones pero me ayudan a entender .*

si yo a un solenoide o a un parlante comun , chiquito por ejemplo le meto una señal de FM o sea de 2 Mhz estas bobinas actuaran de transmisores ?? , por el hecho de estar recibiendo una señal de alta frecuencia ?? 
o la cosa es otra ??? 
la antena tiene que ser larga , no una bobina ?? 

en fin, disculpen que en mi mente no puedo evitar asociarlo a lo que suelo usar .

gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2011)

Hola fernandob

El único punto que se sale de nuestra lógica es el del alambre que tiene solo una conexión y sin embargo circula corriente por él. 
Ten en mente que la impedancia de la antena-aire es 75 Ohms. 
No he investigado cómo, los que descubrieron eso, llegaron a esa conclusión. Hay que investigar para aumentar nuestro conocimiento para que nos parezca lógico el que circule corriente por aquel alambre.

Nuestro Tema es:
Teoría de TX inalámbrica.
Sin embargo vamonos un poquito hacia RX. Tambien hay un alambre que tiene una solo conexión y por él circula una corriente que cruza toda la circuiteria del receptor llegando a la salida para efectuar una acción: sonar un altavoz, prender un LED, accionar un motor, Etc.
De Nuevo: Ten en mente que la impedancia de la antena-aire es 75 Ohms. 
Por supuesto que hay receptores que tienen una bobina sobre un núcleo de ferrita y sus dos terminales están conectadas.

Retomando tus preguntas trataré de contestarlas con lo que creo saber:

*-Pues bien, debo suponer que el punto A "irradia" un campo EM ??*
_Si, efectivamente así es; desde el punto A-Antena-Aire hay un campo EM; por el alambre llamado antena se Irradia el campo EM.

*-y la antena o sea hacer que ese punto A sea una superficie mayor me permite una mejor irradiación ??*
_No en esencia. La mayor irradiación se consigue cuando el largo de la antena es de ¼ de longitud de onda de la frecuencia de transmisión. Ya lo habíamos mencionado en mi mensaje #8. Relee aquel párrafo.

*-el consumo es como siempre debido a el camino que marque en verde ???*
_Si efectivamente el consumo (W=E*I) es el marcado por ti en verde. 

*-y la irradiación es .......digamos similar a lo que ocurre con un trafo abierto o un solenoide: una consecuencia: pero el campo EM que se genera llega muchísimo mas lejos??*
_Sí, digamos que sí básicamente; si quitas las I de un transformador y le aplicas corriente AC a la bobina el campo EM se dispersará saliendo por la línea horizontal central de sus E y regresando por las líneas superior e inferior de las E. Algo parecido ocurre con el campo EM generado por el solenoide.
Y sí, el campo EM llegaría más lejos. Puesto que el camino, por las I del núcleo, que recorría el campo EM, ahora se sale al aire. Es decir el campo EM ya no está concentrado por medio de un núcleo cerrado. 
Los metales ferromagnéticos para los campos EM son igual que el cobre para los electrones. 
Los electrones circulan más fácilmente por el cobre que por el aire (Ver bobina de Tesla).
Los campos EM circulan más fácilmente por metales Ferromagnéticos que por el aire. No hay aislantes para los campos EM solo hay caminos para desviar las líneas magnéticas que producen los campos EM. (Ver Relojes antimagnéticos).

*-tengo que comprender que un tema fundamental es el usar frecuencias altas ??*
_Sí, básicamente así es, pero: Dónde terminan las frecuencias bajas que inician las frecuencias altas ?
Vamos viendo este punto desde otro ángulo: El de la conveniencia.
En tu mensaje #7 tienes un oscilador de 30Khz. El largo de la antena sería (300/0.3)/4=250 Mts. 
Si fuera, el oscilador de 30Mhz. El largo de la antena sería: (300/30)/4=2.5 Mts.
Dicen los que saben que a mayor frecuencia se llega a donde mismo con menor potencia. Claro hay limites.

*-por eso es que se Tx a grandes distancias y no así cuando hago una bobina y la alimento con solo 50 hz. aunque maneje mucha potencia ?? *
_Realmente no entiendo a lo que quieres expresar en esta Frase.
Si esta pregunta esta relacionada con la anterior entonces está respondida por la ultima línea de mi párrafo anterior.
Pero además: si tenemos un tanque sintonizado a 50 Hz. Y la antena del largo adecuado claro que se generará un campo EM. Hasta qué distancia podrá ser captado ese campo EM ?... No lo sé, depende de la potencia en la antena, las condiciones atmosféricas, Etc. 

*-si yo a un solenoide o a un parlante común, chiquito por ejemplo le meto una señal de FM o sea de 2 Mhz. estas 1)bobinas actuaran de transmisores ??, *
*2)por el hecho de estar recibiendo una señal de alta frecuencia ?? *
*3)o la cosa es otra ??? *
*4)la antena tiene que ser larga , no una bobina ?? *
_Estas 4 preguntas están orientadas en el sentido de la 4), Cierto ?.
Lo que no comprendo claramente es por qué dices: le meto una señal de FM o sea de 2 Mhz.
Qué tiene que ver 2 Mhz. Con FM ?
No podría ser 2 Mhz. De AM ?
Ó Simplemente 2 Mhz.
Por otra parte las bobinas, ya sean de solenoide o de parlante, tienen una XL la cual se opone al paso de la corriente de la frecuencia aplicada.
Claro que sí se produciría un campo EM el cual podría ser captado por un receptor sintonizado a esa frecuencia. Que tan lejos no lo sé.
De la 2): no es, básicamente, por el hecho de estar recibiendo una alta frecuencia sino porque ES corriente alterna se generará un campo EM el cual puede ser captado por un circuito sintonizado a esa frecuencia. Que tan lejos o que tan cerca no lo sé.
De la 4): las antenas para TX ó RX pueden ser rectas o bobinas; las rectas con que cumplan lo de ¼ de longitud de onda.
Las bobinas habría que buscar la formula según si tienen núcleo de aire o de algún material ferromagnético.

Espero no haber omitido nada.

Vuelvo a mencionar: La impedancia de la antena-aire es 75 Ohms. 
No he investigado cómo, los que descubrieron eso, llegaron a esa conclusión. Hay que investigar para aumentar nuestro conocimiento para que nos parezca lógico el que circule corriente por aquel alambre.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dukex (May 13, 2011)

Hola a todos....

Encontré esto en la / wiki


> Interacción entre radiación electromagnética y conductores
> 
> Cuando un alambre o cualquier objeto conductor, tal como una antena, conduce corriente alterna, la radiación electromagnética se propaga en la misma frecuencia que la corriente.
> 
> De forma similar, cuando una radiación electromagnética incide en un conductor eléctrico, hace que los electrones de su superficie oscilen, generándose de esta forma una corriente alterna cuya frecuencia es la misma que la de la radiación incidente. Este efecto se usa en las antenas, que pueden actuar como emisores o receptores de radiación electromagnética.




Supongo que todo esto se refiere a "ondas electromagneticas",  oséa  oscilaciones de campos electromagneticos.....


¿Cómo funciona entonces una pinza-amperométrica DC, En donde no hay una oscilacion???


Saludos


Editar:
Ya lo averigué...   hay un campo magnetico en los cables que están conduciendo corriente DC que a su véz inducen una corriente en la bobina de la pinza-amperométrica,  pero no hay una radiación electromagnetica que viaje por el espacio como sería en un campo electromagnetico  oscilante.


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2011)

A mi modo de ver, la evolución de este hilo se está complicando bastante.
Lo que parece querer Fernando, es entender como llega la señal de audio al otro lado de un espacio, donde se encuentra un parlante, que no está conectado al generador y lo hace sonar.

Pues bien, vamos a ver si lo logro:

Lo que viaja a través del espacio es una corriente de RF o una luz concentrada (Rayo Laser) e incluso señales de audio ultrasónicas, producidas por un generador, fuente, etc., al que se denomina emisor.
Estas señales son recibidas al otro lado de un espacio por lo que denominamos receptor.

Fíjate: Estás a 100 m. de alguien y le gritas. Ese alguien te escucha pero, no esta conectado a ti de ninguna manera. ¿Qué hace posible que te escuche?: las vibraciones de tus cuerdas vocales *modulan* (modifican) el estado estático del aire circundante y en el oído de la otra persona, el aire modulado hace vibrar la membrana auditiva.
En ese momento TÚ emites, el otro RECIBE.

Un emisor de radio (TX), no solo modula el aire, sino que además modula el campo magnético terrestre e incluso los campos magnéticos intergalácticos (Las señales de RF viajan a través del espacio, supuestamente vacío.). Un receptor (RX) adecuado (En sintonía con el emisor) las escucha del otro lado.

Ahora, el meollo del asunto es cómo llegan las señales "Inteligibles" que tú quieres que lleguen al otro lado. Como decía antes, hay un fenómeno interpuesto que se denomina "modulación". En el caso anterior, las palabras que tú quieres enviar a 100 m., modulan el aire, en el caso de un TX, tus palabras, convertidas en variaciones de tensión por el micrófono, modulan la señal de RF (portadora) y así las convierte en una señal modulada (modificada). Al otro lado del espacio, un oido especial (RX o receptor), las escucha, filtra o anula la RF (detección) y deja pasar solamente las variaciones de tensión modulante que se aplican al parlante a través de un amplificador. A partir de allí tú las escuchas.

Básicamente, sin importar el tipo de emisor ni el tipo de modulación o señal modulante utilizada, así funciona.

Espero haberte aclarado algo.

Saludos:






En youtube y a lo largo y ancho de la red hay mucha info para ver. escuchar, leer...

Eso lo sabes Fernando. "Para saber hay que andar, ver y leer" decía alguien, y una amiga decía "... y mucho..."

De nuevo, saludos:


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

buena tu explicacion ...si 
clarita 

voy a mirar tranquilo los videos 

gracias

ups..el señor del primer video debe tener algun problema de fonoaudiologia por que no se le entiende un pomo ....coño 

voy a buscar videso en yutube y luego les vengo con dudas , buen fin de semana y GRACIASS !!!!!!!!!

para armar el tema :


----------



## dukex (May 14, 2011)

Me gustó la explicación del señor en el primer video, me parece que se le entiende bien.  No habla tan enrredado como dice fernandob......,  lo que si distrae es lo "gestual" tiene como una manía en los ojos....
Pero de resto es muy claro.  Explica desde la parte física hasta las señales moduladas.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Me gustó la explicación del señor en el primer video, me parece que se le entiende bien. *No habla tan enrredado como dice fernandob*......, lo que si distrae es lo "gestual" tiene como una manía en los ojos....
> Pero de resto es muy claro. Explica desde la parte física hasta las señales moduladas.


 
yo no dije que hable enredado , solo dije que y am no spikin inglshs


----------



## jkogg (May 14, 2011)

Algo sobre los principios



http://www.emilio.com.mx/historico/index.php?entry=entry071011-061711

http://www.emilio.com.mx/historico/index.php?entry=entry071014-062500


----------



## mcrven (May 15, 2011)

Bueno amigos...
Retorno los buenos deseos de Fernando y redistribuyo: Buen Fin de semana a todos.

En el caso del primer video, no se trata de que lo entiendas en inglés (Lamento ese detalle). La intención fue complementar con gráficos la explicación que envié.

En él se puede ver el dibujo de una portadora continua, una portadora modulada en amplitud, la señal ya rectificada y el audio separado.

En youtube hay mucho material, casi todo muy bueno. Un paso por esa página resulta una clase magistral, solo que en idioma español, no se publica mucho, sobre todo, en ese área del conocimiento.

Saludos y adelante con eso:


----------

